# Okeah



## Draygo

After many years of admiring the Okeah, the recent Okeah love on this forum prompted me to actually do something about it. Iâ€™m very happy I did.

The Okeah is often, very logically, paired with a blue strap. It looks great on a tan strap, too. I like the look of both these combinations in photos, but in reality I know I prefer less colour in the strap department. Iâ€™ve also recently been going through a steel phase.

Original Poljot catalogues show that the Okeah was originally supplied on both a brushed steel oyster-ish band as well as a milanaise mesh. Both look great, so I wanted to try and create a modern version of this to accompany the modern reissue.

Here are the three options. I think I prefer it on the non-mesh - so itâ€™ll stay on that for the time being. Good to have future options though.




























What do you think?

There are quite a few Okeahs amongst us, so please feel free to post your Okeah strap options here. It would be good to see the variations.


----------



## William_Wilson

Number one, if not that, then three.

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley

Number 2 - Sharkmesh :yes:

h34r: or put it on a nato


----------



## luckywatch

Canâ€™t you put out a warning when you post like that! I nearly broke my neck thinking there was one for sale. 

The shark mesh looks good or a bund. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Number 2 and it goes against my intuition but it looks great! I forgot that these Okeahs don't have small lip on the lugs to make them look like they have an 18mm spacing. I would still prefer brown leather though :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

i like the sharkmesh :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Shark mesh from those three. It goes great with the tan coloured leather to emphasis the dial colour (you've seen mine on tan leather). Ideally I'm going to try to get a similarly coloured but better quality strap. Something handmade and maybe suede with whipping and/or perforations. Something uber-funky.


----------



## Lampoc

Number 1 for me, although I have mine on a dark blue leather strap.


----------



## teadazed

Looks great on all of them.

Mine is currently living on a blue two piece (ahem) nato.

Furtive strap snap:


----------



## luckywatch

Clever one line of blue stitches.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice bit of Stingray or Shark would be in keeping.


----------



## Kutusov

What size are the lugs on these? 20mm? If so...


----------



## dowsing

It's 19mm lug width Kutusov. I have one that I'm thinking about putting a lumpy on. Out of all the pics I think that I prefer the bracelet most.


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> It's 19mm lug width Kutusov. I have one that I'm thinking about putting a lumpy on. Out of all the pics I think that I prefer the bracelet most.


Mine's a 20mm, Carl - it's a Final Edition reissue...

Would like to see how it looks on a lumpy!


----------



## Trigger

I have seen comments about them being 18mm, 19mm and 20mm depending on which you have.


----------



## mcb2007

Stick it on a pink NATO you thread stealer lol


----------



## mcb2007

Here I shall buy it you


----------



## Draygo

Thanks for all the comments. It's definitely staying on steel for now, but I think I'll give the mesh a go before too long.

There's a photo online somewhere of one on a white nylon webbing strap like those worn by cosmonauts over the suit. Looked surprisingly great!

Not having the panache of Scott, I won't be trying it. :no:


----------



## Kutusov

This?


----------



## mcb2007

Pink better


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> This?


Uh. Yeah...  ...must have been drunk when I saw it :lol:


----------



## Trigger

That's a bit of elastic, innit?


----------



## Draygo

Trigger said:


> That's a bit of elastic, innit?


Well if it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then...

:lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Uh. Yeah...  ...must have been drunk when I saw it :lol:


Comatose drunk, I would say...



Trigger said:


> That's a bit of elastic, innit?


Looks like some one salvaged that from granny's pants :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Pink better


You should get one of these...










It's described as Parachute Regiment red but that means pink.


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> It's described as Parachute Regiment red but that means pink.


 Certainly not the UK's para regiment. Maybe it's these guys:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Certainly not the UK's para regiment.


Yes, the UK paras...














































If you google it, on a lot of pictures you see the red berets but some are definitely pink in the way Eddie's straps are pink. He describes them as para red and when I bought a couple that's what I though I would be getting, I figured his pictures should have some problem but nope, they are that same exact colour of my picture and patches above.

I'm not sure about this but when I was searching I got a feeling it has to do with a specific battalion and also the impression that the 4th uses this pink colour. You are/were in the military, so maybe you can investigate this further...


----------



## mcb2007

The para beret is maroon , military police are red . I could be wrong never seen pink


----------



## chris.ph

My old man was in Pegasus squadron,and he called himself a cherryberet


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> This?


Oh, nice watch!

(not speaking of the strap...) :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Oh, nice watch!
> 
> (not speaking of the strap...) :wallbash:


Yeah, it's pretty bad! Glad to see you here again, long time no see! :thumbup:


----------



## ProperTidy

My first post so hello...

I like Russian watches, got a couple of amphibias, a komandirskie and an old soviet raketa. However I really want an okeah but am struggling to find any for sale. Haven't seen anything on the bay for a while.

Does anybody have any tips for where I can source one? Or even better, anybody selling?!


----------



## chris.ph

keep on checking on the bay mate, they will appear every now and again, and welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Welcome and what a great way to enter the forum... talking about the mighty Ocean.

You're not likely to ever see one for sale on here, or any other forum. Best chances are probably on the bay from Eastern Europe. I was exceptionally lucky to get one in the UK and for a silly low price. You might just be as lucky.


----------



## ProperTidy

Cheers both, nice to be here, have always liked watches but seem to have caught the bug lately... This forum seems the place for me to feel my way around

Will keep a beady eye on the bay!


----------



## Lampoc

There are a few on ebay right now. Try searching for "Okean" rather than "Okeah". Be careful though as there's plenty of Okean frankenwatches around - I can spot at least two loitering on ebay.

Oh yeah - I've got another Okean heading my way. One wasn't enough


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> There are a few on ebay right now. Try searching for "Okean" rather than "Okeah". Be careful though as there's plenty of Okean frankenwatches around - I can spot at least two loitering on ebay.
> 
> Oh yeah - I've got another Okean heading my way. One wasn't enough


What about those first Volmax ones branded as Sturmanskie? I never saw many of those new to begin with... I kind of like those and I know I shouldn't


----------



## ProperTidy

Lampoc said:


> There are a few on ebay right now. Try searching for "Okean" rather than "Okeah". Be careful though as there's plenty of Okean frankenwatches around - I can spot at least two loitering on ebay.
> 
> Oh yeah - I've got another Okean heading my way. One wasn't enough


Cheers - Sod's law, I checked eBay an hour or so after posting and found one, looks in decent enough nick seeing as the seller claims it is a vintage late seventies/early eighties although I can't tell from pics, could be a reissue (not massively bothered if it is).

Can't figure out how to link on my iPad, item number is 390792278588.

Should probably take the plunge but am holding back for some reason - bit wary of parting with my hard earned in case it turns out to be a franken I suppose, not that I have any particular reason for thinking it is, just beginners nerves!

Never have too many though, beautiful watch!


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> My first post so hello...
> 
> I like Russian watches, got a couple of amphibias, a komandirskie and an old soviet raketa. However I really want an okeah but am struggling to find any for sale. Haven't seen anything on the bay for a while.
> 
> Does anybody have any tips for where I can source one? Or even better, anybody selling?!


 We going to see any pictures?  You can get new ones in Germany for a monkey. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Oh and you can get one of these new, box papers etc for half a monkey. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

ProperTidy said:


> Cheers - Sod's law, I checked eBay an hour or so after posting and found one, looks in decent enough nick seeing as the seller claims it is a vintage late seventies/early eighties although I can't tell from pics, could be a reissue (not massively bothered if it is).
> 
> Can't figure out how to link on my iPad, item number is 390792278588.
> 
> Should probably take the plunge but am holding back for some reason - bit wary of parting with my hard earned in case it turns out to be a franken I suppose, not that I have any particular reason for thinking it is, just beginners nerves!
> 
> Never have too many though, beautiful watch!


The one above seems genuine enough although the hands look a bit ropey and the date isn't aligned properly (unless it's still changing over at 2 am). It's an original, not a reissue.

A good example of a frankenwatch is this one: 371007920168

Old and battered Sturmanskie case, case-back (real ones should have the anchor logo stamped on them), and inner bezel. It also has incorrect hands with a nice and shiny fake dial (you can see identical fake dials for sale on ebay - here's one: 330927028749 ).


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Oh and you can get one of these new, box papers etc for half a monkey. :yes:


Only half a monkey what can you get for a gorilla these days


----------



## William_Wilson

mcb2007 said:


> Only half a monkey what can you get for a gorilla these days


See the Friday thread for the answer to that.









Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

Somebody be quick because I really don't need a third one! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=89572

Damn good price for a recently serviced Okeah. Bit annoying because the one I only just bought from Somewhereistan cost more than this....


----------



## William_Wilson

Get it! Third one's a charm.









Later,

William


----------



## Trigger

I'm staggered that anyone could sell one. Even I could never sell mine and I'm the archetypal OCD watch flipper from hell. It will take one hell of a target to make me sacrifice it. What a superb price as well.

How the blazes is it still for sale???


----------



## ProperTidy

I need to get up to 50 posts quick sharp!


----------



## Trigger

ProperTidy said:


> I need to get up to 50 posts quick sharp!


You need to read the rules on that score. Accelerated posting isn't favoured I'm afraid. It will be tempting but you'll only end up getting binned or suspended or such like. It looks like it's come a week too early for you.


----------



## chris.ph

Lampoc said:


> Somebody be quick because I really don't need a third one! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=89572
> 
> Damn good price for a recently serviced Okeah. Bit annoying because the one I only just bought from Somewhereistan cost more than this....


who is going to wish him well with the sale lol


----------



## ProperTidy

Trigger said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get up to 50 posts quick sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the rules on that score. Accelerated posting isn't favoured I'm afraid. It will be tempting but you'll only end up getting binned or suspended or such like. It looks like it's come a week too early for you.
Click to expand...

I know mate, was just joking... I'll bide my time, the thrill of the chase and all that


----------



## mcb2007

Bit confused but why are these held with such high regard , am I missing something . Be gentle I'm new to Russian watches oh yeah don't get the spork either. Am I a a heretic


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> Bit confused but why are these held with such high regard , am I missing something . Be gentle I'm new to Russian watches oh yeah don't get the spork either. Am I a a heretic


Heretic, no. Blind.  Look at it!!!


----------



## mcb2007

I have Draygo's look good , more to it than looks though surely summat deeper


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> I have Draygo's look good , more to it than looks though surely summat deeper


The 3133 chrono is just a very highly thought of movement and very collectible. Comparable in quality perhaps with the even more sought after Swiss Valjoux 7734 movement of which it is a close relative. Russian watches are eminently collectible as it is and these 3133 watches add even more desirability. There are also tangible associations with the Soviet space programme. The Okeah is the 'supermodel' of the pack as far as I'm concerned.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=345


----------



## mcb2007

Thanks for that Trigger more info the better , helps a poor blindman understand a little more


----------



## Kutusov

Let me add the most (probably) important thing with the Okeah.... in the 60s/70s, the Valjoux tooling was bought from the Swiss that wanted to upgrade to automatic chronos. The 3133 was first used on the Okeah as a Navy only watch and, a year latter, a hackable version for the Airforce in the guise of the Sturmanskie. Both were military issued watches only and no civil personal could get them. It was only on the 80s that civil models came about.

So part of the charm of the Okeah, besides the aesthetics, is that it was a real issued military watch.

It's true that the Okeah went to outer space but I must disagree with Trigger as to the connection of these with the Soviet Space programme... There was no standard watch as in the US programme, so a cosmonaut would wear whatever he usually wear everyday. But the Strela is a much more iconic space watch than the Okeah and the Strela didn't use a 3133 back then.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Bit confused but why are these held with such high regard , am I missing something . Be gentle I'm new to Russian watches oh yeah don't get the spork either. Am I a a heretic


Firstly try not to mention the spark word here on the Russian section.







Now have a look at the Polmax 3133 site. Take your time and read about the history. The 3133 movement comes in numerous classic watches and as Trigger said the Okeah is regarded as the top dog. Saying that just owning a watch with a 3133 movement is special. IMHO.

And lastly never say the spark word again. :russian:


----------



## mcb2007

Thank you all for the info no disrespect meant , I will not mention the s word on the Russian section again .

I shall read the polmax 3133 site and become a true follower


----------



## ProperTidy

Just landed an okeah from a UK seller, Â£330 on the bay

Literally over the moon

Currently on the razz so can't do bay listing but pics when it arrives

Proper chuffed!


----------



## Kutusov

Congrats! It's an original vintage or one of the reeditions?


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Proper Tidy. Looking forward to some pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Beeks

ProperTidy said:


> Just landed an okeah from a UK seller, Â£330 on the bay
> 
> Literally over the moon
> 
> Currently on the razz so can't do bay listing but pics when it arrives
> 
> Proper chuffed!


Was watching that one myself..was hoping it would go cheaper but relieved in the end as I'm saving for another Heuer

Nice catch


----------



## ProperTidy

Was quite drunk last night hence my inappropriate use of 'literally' footballer-style. Now sort-of sober but still chuffed to bits. Literally!!

141297935346

Seller is russ cook of the eponymous blog no less!

Is an old okeah


----------



## Kutusov

Jebus, those things are expensive these days!


----------



## ProperTidy

Aren't they... Convinced myself it's an 'investment' to soften the blow. Will tell the better half the same if she ever discovers Russian watches aren't all 'ten pound cheapies' too


----------



## Kutusov

ProperTidy said:


> Aren't they... Convinced myself it's an 'investment' to soften the blow. Will tell the better half the same if she ever discovers Russian watches aren't all 'ten pound cheapies' too


Good tip for Scotty :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

ssssshhhhhh, dont repeat it   the boss might see


----------



## Draygo

EBay number doesn't hit anything for me, but I look forward to the pics. You won't get a dud from Russ.


----------



## mcb2007

Draygo said:


> EBay number doesn't hit anything for me, but I look forward to the pics. You won't get a dud from Russ.


Same here nowt at all


----------



## ProperTidy

Oops got a digit wrong, damn these fat fingers

141297934346


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely original watch. For anyone else who fancies buying an Okeah, be warned - there seems to be a lot more frankens/fakes than normal on ebay at the moment. Here's a couple:

121353985120

121354767023

And of course the NOS Sturmanskie case set complete with fake Okeah dial in case you want to make your own:

111364453595


----------



## mcb2007

ProperTidy said:


> Oops got a digit wrong, damn these fat fingers
> 
> 141297934346


Looks cracker well done on the buy,


----------



## ProperTidy

Okeah is here!


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Looks great. Classic watch. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Nice I think I need one or a poljot blue angel 3133


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Nice I think I need one or a poljot blue angel 3133


*cough* http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=90469&st=0&p=905382&#entry905382


----------



## Rekhmire

luckywatch said:


> Clever one line of blue stitches.


I picked up one of these 3133 Sturmanskie's a while ago but have never worn it yet, as the bracelet won't fit. Prefer one of these authentic Russian black bunds anyway? Where did that one come from Scott?


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> I picked up one of these 3133 Sturmanskie's a while ago but have never worn it yet, as the bracelet won't fit. Prefer one of these authentic Russian black bunds anyway? Where did that one come from Scott?


That's an Hadley Roma, not a Russian bund. You can find them on ebay, mostly on the US.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up one of these 3133 Sturmanskie's a while ago but have never worn it yet, as the bracelet won't fit. Prefer one of these authentic Russian black bunds anyway? Where did that one come from Scott?
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Hadley Roma, not a Russian bund. You can find them on ebay, mostly on the US.
Click to expand...

 Thats right all the way from sunny Florida. They do one in brown as well.

Meranom are doing a bund now. See what you think.


----------



## Kutusov

Too grainy for me and I'm not a fan of the rectangular pads, looks more of a biker thing than anything else. And the rivets are not a good look for those watches IMO. Obviosly, this is coming from the bloke that has a problem with almost any sort of strap on Russian watches


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Too grainy for me and I'm not a fan of the rectangular pads,


One might be tempted to call it a maxi pad!

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Did someone say maxi pad? :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

oh dear god....... :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

OMG haha


----------



## Kutusov

:thumbup:


----------



## craftvn

beautiful


----------

